# Dryfall as undercoat?



## Canadian Mike (Apr 5, 2008)

I have an extra fiver of latex dryfall from a previous job and want to box it with regular drywall primer to put on new drywall. I then want to spray and backroll a latex eggshell over that. Any major issues or expected failures? It seems to me that it wouldn't be too problematic, as the dryfall would get a new coating eventually anyway if it were the topcoat. A little shortcut I realize, but do you think it's a real issue?


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I dont see a problem. Go for it.


----------

